#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Tipo de Autenticação no PPPoE

## leeooziinhoo

Olá galera, gostaria de saber quais recomendações de vocês no uso dos métodos de autenticação do PPPoE.

Na minha rede a maioria dos clientes 98% utilizam roteador wireless, porem uns poucos utilizam o método de autenticação do Windows via PPPoE.

Sei basicamente que cada tipo de autenticação listada é basicamente uma melhoria de uma antiga. Então gostaria de saber de voces quais ou qual obteve um melhor aproveitamento dentro da sua rede mikrotik.

----------


## alextaws

Isso são meios de segurança durante a conexão, nesse caso eu recomendaria usar somente pap

----------


## avatar52

PAP é mais inseguro que o nosso país! Kkkkkk

----------


## Geovano

> Olá galera, gostaria de saber quais recomendações de vocês no uso dos métodos de autenticação do PPPoE.
> 
> Na minha rede a maioria dos clientes 98% utilizam roteador wireless, porem uns poucos utilizam o método de autenticação do Windows via PPPoE.
> 
> Sei basicamente que cada tipo de autenticação listada é basicamente uma melhoria de uma antiga. Então gostaria de saber de voces quais ou qual obteve um melhor aproveitamento dentro da sua rede mikrotik.


Boa noite amigo,
Sou novo também, mas na minha rede eu desmarquei PAP e deixei as outras 3...

----------


## leeooziinhoo

Se no caso eu habilitar todas então tem algum problema? Ainda não pude tirar uma média aqui da comunidade, infelizmente tem opiniões distintas umas das outras

----------


## Geovano

> Se no caso eu habilitar todas então tem algum problema? Ainda não pude tirar uma média aqui da comunidade, infelizmente tem opiniões distintas umas das outras


Eu também penso igual à você, opiniões distintas nos deixam desnorteador quando somos iniciantes neh...rsrs
Ná dúvida deixa tudo ativo...à medida que for aprendendo vai alterando, eu faço assim, quanto mais conhecimento adquiro eu revejo minhas configurações...

----------


## Batmam

O pap manda sua senha no formato legível, então o sniffer consegui ver qual é sua senha do pppoe

----------


## Geovano

> O pap manda sua senha no formato legível, então o sniffer consegui ver qual é sua senha do pppoe


obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo

----------


## andrecarlim

As chap's usam o método Challenge para trocar a senha, a senha se torna meio que um "tempero" do desafio, se o cliente "acertar" a resposta ai passa pra frente!

----------


## eduardomazolini

> O pap manda sua senha no formato legível, então o sniffer consegui ver qual é sua senha do pppoe


Não só o sniffer no log em debug também aparece.
Esses são os métodos que você aceita.
Os ubnt não deixa escolher mas usa o mais seguro disponível, se conectar em um AP falso onde só Pap está disponível a senha será exibida. 
Desmarcar só no servidor só pra previnir alguém de logar usando outro tipo de AP desconhecido.
No cliente evitaria dele enviar a senha aberta para um AP falso.

----------


## Batmam

Aqui uso o debug pra descobrir a senha quando os instaladores colocam errada no pppoe...quebra um galho, claro que depois volto pro modo mais seguro.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Aqui uso o debug pra descobrir a senha quando os instaladores colocam errada no pppoe...quebra um galho, claro que depois volto pro modo mais seguro.


+1

----------


## avatar52

Não precisa nem usar um sniffer pra debug, eu uso o próprio radius.log

----------

